# Worried after BFP on 28 December.



## Stargirl (Dec 19, 2006)

New to this site... introduced by a friend.. really great to hear everyone's experiences.

I recently underwent treatment for ICSI, but only one follicle produced, so converted to IUI.

During 2ww had period pains and really bad bloating... put down to progesterone.  Amazed to get BFP on 28 December.   

Continuing to have AF pains, but no bleeding.  Am excited, but starting to get worried.  Have read about chemical pregnancies, but no result on the scan.  Have my scan booked for the 19th January.  This is worse than the 2ww.   

Would be really grateful for some thoughts and experiences.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to fertility friends and good luck with your first scan, I too felt the 2ww till the 1st scan the worst wait of my life, having seen many sad stories where no heartbeat is present, but I was one of the lucky ones and hope you are to. 

The pains are very normal, I had crampy af like pains for the first 3-4months, although thye were worse if I remember the first 8weeks or so, I know its impossible to relax and enjoy this wait, but there is nothing you can do to chnage the outcome, some how you just cope and get through it, with my IVF I lived for each scan, 6, 8 & 10weeks.

Keep positive     

Candy x


----------

